

Why code in C anymore? - zwieback
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/why-code-in-c-anymore/240149452#

======
tgflynn
I wonder why the linked benchmark site shows g++ to be 27% slower than gcc. Is
this just compiling the same C (as subset of C++) program with two different
compilers or are they comparing two distinct implementations of the same
algorithm ? I didn't see any obvious links to the details of how these
benchmarks are run.

------
zwieback
I just came off a few years of small embedded systems programming and C is
still firmly entrenched. Somewhat to my surprise I didn't really miss C++ all
that much. I did have opportunity to program utilities in C++ and C# but all
my day to day work was in C and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

